# The Princess and her Chariot (stroller!)



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Anyone have any stroller pictures to SHARE? 

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cindergucci girl!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Gucci really is a spoiled little girl. Is that her Snuggle bear I spy on top of the stroller?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kara- Gucci in her pink stroller definitely looks like a fairytale princess! Is that a tiara on her top knot? Only Gucci could pull that off! :hail:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That is SO cute, Kara. Talk about making a statement when you enter a room, that Gucci-girl looks like a debutante. And the kids look like they love her and don't mind a bit being the lucky entourage.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

*YES YES...and YES*

I DID take her Snuggle Bear, 'cause I'm "cool like that"...ound: and YES, that is a fancy smancy tiara, and YES, she's wearing a charm that says "Pampered" (which happens to be very true in her case) lol, and the new overalls with the sequin cherries and other cute patches on them.

Although....she did get a little dirty! Can yall' see the dirt on her? lol

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kara, she's just a doll! She deserves every bit of spoiling!!

Susan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! Thanks Jeanne and Lina and Susan 

Most people thought she was the "cutest dog they'd ever seen", but I did get a few sneers or disgust. ound: Oh well, live a little, people! haha.

Amy, my kids all had a great time and actually fought over who could "push the stroller", so...that's pretty cool! Although, when one person asked if Gucci was "spoiled"...they almost ALL in unison answered "OHHH YEAHHH"...I wish I could've caught that on film 

The lil' diva is now shredding a big paper towel roll (except it is huge from the big foil packages they sell at Sams and BJ's) it is SUCH a darned mess in here.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I love the stroller pictures with Gucci!She is gorgeous Kara--and all pretty girls need to be pampered alittle(or alot):becky:

I think the people who are not nice and jeer at Gucci are jealous!:fencing:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh my goodness that is too cute!!!! That is what I want to get Jillee next but I do not think Hubby wants me to. I think Jillee would look cute but Gucci really pulls it off.....She is a doll. Loved her outfit!!!! I think Jillee and Gucci should have a fashion show sometime...they would rule the runway!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Kara, you are too much! Gucci has it good! I always tell my husband that in my next life, I want to come back as Brady. Now, I am not too sure, I might want to come back as Gucciound:. Great pictures. It is nice to see that you all had a great time. I love taking Brady places. I would probably do the stroller (since he is so heavy) but he would never sit still for that long. You are all killing me with the clothes. I may have to break down and get Brady a sweatshirt or something. DH will kill me. Coats only! He now has quite the collection, and the collars and leashes I can't even count anymore. That is what happens when you can't dress your dog.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Princess is an understatement. Gucci is a Havagoddess!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

No kidden!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Gucci Girl is soooo cute! I love the stroller!

She represents our little havanese breed so well - we are proud of her!

Just let people look - who cares....

Looks like you had a great time - kids are darling, too!

(Sissy has a tiara, too and she loves it)


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Kara where did you get her Tiara at...i think Jillee needs one as well!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Gucci looks like the princess she is in her carriage. Love the tiara. How fitting. I'll try to get a photo on here tomorrow of Milo in his stroller. His, of course, is all guy.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, I think that if I die I want to come back as Gucci too! I'm pretty sure that everyone on this forum would want to as well after seeing how spoiled she is. LOL.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Kara, Gucci is just a perfect little princess. The tiara really suits her. Such a Diva. Love it.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Enjoyed the fabulous pictures of the Princess Gucci. The tiara is dazzling.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara, you are too much, girl. Gucci is so cute in that pink stroller. Love the tiara. I had one for Shelby's b'day today, but she would not tolerate it. She is a real tomboy, not a girlie-girl like Gucci.

Every time I mention stroller, my DH gives me a look that he never gives me. So, I guess it's a :nono:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL Michele! My fiance also puts his foot down at even the thought of a stroller. Although he let me get Kubrick a water fountain (everyone that comes into my house wonders where the Zen Garden is LOL), there are certain things he just will say no to.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

ound: thats too much


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Your Gucci is somethin' else! She looks alot like my maltese, Lexie! I don't have a stroller but your pics are adorable!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, that is so cute Kara, and Gucci is such a cutie - she is growing to be such gorgeous girl. I LOVE the Pampered tag you have on her. Cute!! It makes me want to get a cream coloured havanese!! LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie, I agree! They deserve it  And Jillee and Gucci should have a fashion show!  Heck, we should do that in a thread here in a few weeks when the weather gets a bit colder and everyone can show off their new sweaters, coats, and frilly stuff! lol

Let's see....I'm pretty sure I got the Tiara at PetEdge. I bought 2, one with pink and clear stones and then the blue/clear stone one she was wearing.. It is a barrette and I clipped it under the ponytail rubber band. It was only a few dollars, I think..

I'd love to see Milo in his stroller 

My husband was NOT thrilled about my buying the stroller, but he adjusted. lol, He didn't make any 'comments' about it the other night, so maybe he understands the logic behind it now. 

Yesterday was Shelby's birthday???? HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! :kiss: Gucci is my ONLY girly girl.......my human daughters are a lil' bit tomboy.

Vicki, the Maltese people are relieved to hear that Gucci is NOT a maltese. LOL She's so much bigger than a Maltese in Real life and her face/muzzle is different. We ran into a lady w/ Maltese's at Petsmart a few months ago and I swear, she sighed relief that Gucci was not one of them when she got a closer look at her. LOL, I'm still trying to figure that one out. Maybe she was worried Gucci was cuter than her two? haha.

Susan, a princess must be spoiled  tee hee.

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I think my DH would really wonder about me if I got a stroller for the girls! It is awfully cute, though! That Gucci is one fortunate Hav to get the spoiling she does. Watch out, Kara, you don't want it to go to her head!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

and we can't forget to spoil the little prince's either.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ya know.....I would probably spoil a boy just as badly. ound: Just in a different way. I almost bought the blue stroller, actually...But I worried people would assume she was a boy dressed in DRAG. ound:

Don't worry..I don't let it go to her head too much, she is very, very sweet to everyone and she even puts up w/ my stepkids when they won't let her take her naps. She'll huff and try to hide, but never get ugly with them. lol, which is nicer than what *I* do when someone wakes me up for no good reason! haha.

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think the fashion will be really neat...sign us up. I have start getting her winter coats and sweater's....I am going to get her a rain coat today...it is suppose to rain tommorow.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think if we had a boy he would be just as spoiled....I want a t-shirt that says mommy's boy...they have them that says daddy's girl...


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Kara I think we should go shopping togther I think we like alot of the same things.....our hubby's may not like that. We can put Jillee and Gucci in the stroller and they can have there cute outfits on!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

By the way she is now sleeping in bed with us....I could not take the whining I know all she wanted was to be with us....I know I am a bad mommy but I just couldn't do it anymore. Never made a peep last night...zzzzz


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Megan,

You and me shopping with Gucci and Jillee? Now that would be DANGEROUSLY FUN!!!! :whoo: We'd have our husband's sweatin' bullets. lol If I'm ever near Indiana, or you are ever here in Virginia beach, we need to get together! Head out to Starbucks and hit the Pet shops!  Now, that sounds like a super fun day!

I would spoil a boy, too! THey have ALOT of cute stuff. I even bought Gucci a few boy-like sweatshirts for the winter. I think I got her a football one? I need to go take pictures.

They have a good selection of coats here:

http://www.cozypetclothes.com/coats_and_jackets

I bought the "Cute pink mink coat" on the 2nd page for $69. Worth every penny, it is REALLY cute, and I'm going to use it for a pattern to make more. I sew, but sometimes I buy stuff off the rack to recreate with other fabrics, etc.

Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara,

Great pictures of the princess and her entourage! Gucci is indeed the havaprincess. :biggrin1:

I've considered a doggie stroller for Bugsy and even took one for a spin at my local pet shop. But it just wouldn't be pratical with two stnadards walking next to Bugsy, he just won't stay put in the stroller. We have a Lookout carseat and a safety harness, but the little stinker still prefers my (or anyone else's) lap and will do anything to get taken out of the hated restraints.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Leah slept with us lat night to hubby said she needs to be with us I told him ok this once but she really needs to sleep in her crate for she will be use to it. LOL and he says I spoil her HAHAHA


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Kara that is the best way to do it buy what you like then you can just sew till your little heat is content LOL. I should do that too I sew to just have not had very much time to do it.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey Kara they had some neat things there at that website....I feel a shopping spree coming on....


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I wish my sis still lived there...then we could meet up sometime....well we will have to let eachother know when we are close to each other!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kara-she looks very content in her stroller! I wanted one but my husband is convinced the girls won't sit in it. So these pictures may help me!

Amanda


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

*Scout and his Off-Road Racer*

Gucci looks like royalty in her stroller!

Scout also loves his stroller. We used it all summer when we were in LA. It is great to use in crowds where I worry that he could get stepped on or where there is lots of spilled food.

I did overhear a lot of ridiculous comments, mostly from older ladies who just didn't get the dog in a stroller (they would look at me and say things like, "Are you kidding me?"; I must admit that by the end of the summer I got a little tired of the little old ladies and my response got a little snippy, something like, "Gee, I didn't even know I was talking to you."). The stroller is really not about pampering the dog -- he could walk, but there are places where it is much easier for ME to have him contained in a safe place. I even heard someone say "Only in LA," which really made me laugh since we purchased the stroller in the midwest at a store that has one of the largest selections of dog strollers in the country (and has a great website) and because Scout was just visiting LA. ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

dschles said:


> Gucci looks like royalty in her stroller!
> 
> Scout also loves his stroller. We used it all summer when we were in LA. It is great to use in crowds where I worry that he could get stepped on or where there is lots of spilled food.
> 
> I did overhear a lot of ridiculous comments, mostly from older ladies who just didn't get the dog in a stroller (they would look at me and say things like, "Are you kidding me?"; I must admit that by the end of the summer I got a little tired of the little old ladies and my response got a little snippy, something like, "Gee, I didn't even know I was talking to you."). The stroller is really not about pampering the dog -- he could walk, but there are places where it is much easier for ME to have him contained in a safe place. I even heard someone say "Only in LA," which really made me laugh since we purchased the stroller in the midwest at a store that has one of the largest selections of dog strollers in the country (and has a great website) and because Scout was just visiting LA. ound:


Scout looks GREAT!!! I LOVE your stroller  Very nice!!! I would've gotten one more like yours if I had more time, I chose to get the stroller LAST MINUTE before we headed on vacation, so I was only comfortable overnighting with a major retailer. I should've looked around more and gotten one weeks before, instead...I couldn't make up my mind if I wanted one or not! lol (I also had the husband telling me "no way" ound: )ound:

Now that you mention it, it was mostly older people that sneered at me or made comments like "I thought you had a baby in there! Is that thing REALLY for DOGS?!?", etc.

But like you....it really isn't about pampering her, the original reason was to put the Sherpa in it at the airport to spare my shoulder (that already carries a big backpack w/ my computer, purse and books) But the other night..that place is usually very crowded! With kids running around everywhere, NOT looking where they are going and SURELY not seeing a small dog in the dark!

Oh, and then there's parvo and other crud on the ground, lol.....and mud, and etc.

I did take her out and let her walk when we were in areas w/ less traffic, and I carried her a little.

Amanda, they stay in the stroller when it is moving. Gucci hasn't tried to jump out of it yet. Hers also has a netting that you can zip closed to keep them in, but I can leave it open and she won't try to get out. She even got tired and went to SLEEP in it for the last hour or so we were there  I think you'll love the convenience of it, especially if you are in a crowd!

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh Scout looks wonderful in that stroller. He also looks like Biscuit's twin brother! Yes little old ladies in LA are especially aggressive , LOL !


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ver nice stroller and Scout looks very content. Give us the website for the stroller, please. I am still trying to convince DH about the stroller.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

The website for where I got my dog stroller is www.justpetstrollers.com. I think Melissa recommended it back when I was shopping for a stroller.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

WOW!

They have some GREAT strollers there! 
I love the one you picked! I also love that raspberry one with the side pocket.

I've read some Bad-reviews on the Jeep stroller at Amazon, so check those out if you are considering a Jeep brand. You should definately get one! Your husband will come around, mine did and he almost fell over laughing when he saw it! haha.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I really like those stroller too!! I would not ever use one since I do not take my guys too often to places I would need one, but I bet it woulde be nice for Preston or Yoda to use them when you go out. This way they dont miss out on stuff you are doing, but also dont have to walk too much. 
I think that although my hubby is extremely supportive and laughs off a lot of things I buy for the dogs, but a stroller would put him over the edge!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's Milo in his. Not funny, but when I put him in there a little while ago he made a mad dash out of it and down onto the floor (mad being the operative word). Scared the hell out of me. I didn't use the harness because it was only for a few minutes to get the photos. I wonder if he remembers the last time he was in it -- when I wound up in the hospital and he wound up being a vagabond for several days.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, I love the camo look!!! If Logan needed one, thats the one I would get for him!\


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Now maybe if I showed that stroller to hubby he would like it. :biggrin1: 
I need the double decker one. Actually, the Kittywalk one is big enough for 2 but not very attractive.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I love the stroller pics. Can these dogs get any more high maintenance?

I decided to post stroller pictures too, PEER PRESSURE.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Fantastic! I love all these stroller pictures. Great looking babies in great looking vehicles. :biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

They had some really neat stroller's there....i would not mind getting one for Jillee. I thought that when I would take her to nursing homes that she would have to walk in the floors....you never know what could be on the floors there. Plus she would be a little higher for them to be able to pet her....I think I might see what my hubby says about that idea....sounds pretty good to me!!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Kara,

Now that should be on a Havanese calendar, I love the one with the kids strolling her Gucci, is getting cuter by the day!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Linda - are you trying to tell me that you have three in one stroller and they stay there???????????????
Laurie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I only use it for shows. I zip it closed just to be safe. They get pretty cozy in there!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love the three Havs in a basket look of your stroller pic, Linda! LOL. Very cute.

I'm enjoying all the stroller pics... I'm still certain I'll never have one, though.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is pretty cool. So when you zip it up, how long do they stay in it? without being nudgy??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

cute,cute, cute.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

OOHHHHHH!!! I'm LOVIN' THIS!!!!! :whoo: 

I have ALL you fellow "stroller PUSHERS" coming OUT of the CLOSET! 

WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!

Tis' a happy day! ound: op2: :cheer2: :clap2: 

Oh, and thank you so much for all of your kind words! 

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurief said:


> That is pretty cool. So when you zip it up, how long do they stay in it? without being nudgy??


To be honest, we only used it once. I put Bella & fred in it during one of Scudders dog shows. I was really worried about them and thought they would be restless. They were zipped in there for over 2 hours. I was amazed at how quiet and relaxed they were.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The other night, when Gucci started getting tired, she was actually TRYING to jump IN the stroller herself! LOL, She snuggled right in and went to sleep. 

I think they like having a "safe" place even when they are out, I do think it makes them feel safe and not having to be on guard all the time over what is going on around them, probably similar to a crate in that regard.

Linda, your guys look so cute in it!

Oh, and I love the Camo stroller! I bet my husband wishes I would've gotten THAT one! 

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't think I could put my two together. Shelby doesn't like anyone near her in such close surroundings. She won't even share the back seat in the car with Kodi.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

pjewel said:


> Here's Milo in his. Not funny, but when I put him in there a little while ago he made a mad dash out of it and down onto the floor (mad being the operative word). Scared the hell out of me. I didn't use the harness because it was only for a few minutes to get the photos. I wonder if he remembers the last time he was in it -- when I wound up in the hospital and he wound up being a vagabond for several days.


Geri,

I just love the camo stroller, where did you buy it??


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I don't think I could put my two together. Shelby doesn't like anyone near her in such close surroundings. She won't even share the back seat in the car with Kodi.


Freddie does not like to share at all. If he is sitting in a spot and anyone nudges him, he groans/growls. I found if I put him in the stroller, he thinks it's his. If I put Bella in with him, he growls and is all pissed off. But If put him in last, he is ok. He doesn't want anyone in his space, but he has no problem invading their space.

Thanks for all the compliments!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julia,

I bought the stroller in a store in the Roosevelt Field mall. I seem to recall the name was the Yuppie Puppy, but then again I might have conjured that up on my own. I'll try to find it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Linda, that is too funny about Freddie! What a territorial little boy he is. :laugh:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Too cute, I never really thought of the fact that it might be a "safe haven" for them. Lily has such a hard time with stangers & strange places so I never get to take her anywhere. I wonder if that would work with her?? Hey Linda, I know you have a lot to bring to the playdate, but could you fold it up and bring it so I can see if Lily would even go in it?? That might be my solution for always having to leave her home.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Too cute, I never really thought of the fact that it might be a "safe haven" for them. Lily has such a hard time with stangers & strange places so I never get to take her anywhere. I wonder if that would work with her?? Hey Linda, I know you have a lot to bring to the playdate, but could you fold it up and bring it so I can see if Lily would even go in it?? That might be my solution for always having to leave her home.


I think it would be perfect for her!

Gucci *knows* the stroller is hers!  When I even drag it out of the closet it is kept in to get something out, she gets excited that she is going somewhere. Since it is similar to a Sherpa bag and can be enclosed, I think it would give her a sense of security. I hope you can try one out!

When I first got it, I strolled her around the block to get her used to it, and she just sat like a princess, LOL...even though I was worried she would try to get out. Does she use a sherpa bag (or similar one?)

Plus, look at the dog psychology aspect of it! It elevates them to a "higher" position, which they intrinsically like to be at! lol I'd let you borrow mine for a week or two if I was closer!

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, yea that is exactly what I was thinking. I too wish you lived closer, but more cause we would love to have Gucci for a playdate. I would not want to spend the $ on a stroller to find it doesnt work. I would have to sneak Lily out with it and see if it works for her. If it does, on then would DH be ok with purchasing one.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Too cute, I never really thought of the fact that it might be a "safe haven" for them. Lily has such a hard time with stangers & strange places so I never get to take her anywhere. I wonder if that would work with her?? Hey Linda, I know you have a lot to bring to the playdate, but could you fold it up and bring it so I can see if Lily would even go in it?? That might be my solution for always having to leave her home.


Hmmm, I never thought of that. If we are in the car and fred sees another dog, he goes nuts. When we were at the dog show and they were in the stroller, he didn't make a peep. I am not sure if it overwhelming for him at shows so he is quiet or if he feels safe in the stroller. Karen and I are driving separate, because she has to leave by 1pm. Maybe she can fit it in her car. If so, we will bring it. I am maxed out with 3 car seats and Lina.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't mind bringing it. Linda, bring it on one of our walks and I can throw it in my trunk. I think I will bring it in the house and tell DH "look what I just bought". I can only imagine the expression on his face:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks karen, I appreciate it. As you remember from the last playdate, I had Lily at my side, or someone elses side most of the playdate, I wondered if she was in a stroller feeling protected if that would make a difference. If you could do that - I would sooo appreciate it!! You guys are the best!
Now Karen - what is this that you have to leave at 1?????? I changed the start time from 11 to 10 cause last time I felt like we didnt have enough time as it was - so I am really glad I did that now since you have to leave early - boo hoo!! Can you leave Brady with us????:biggrin1: He might not want to go home early!! You gotta think about his feelings !!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I hadn't visited this thread in awhile,so imagine my surprise and big smiles when I got to see more cuties in their strollers!

Scout is cute as can be in his stroller.I love the second pix!
Milo--well he's my man!I love his hair all in front of his eyes!He looks pretty darn cute in his camo stroller.I can see where a man would love that one!
Bella,Scudder,and Freddie--oh how cute to see 3 in the same stroller!That's quite a load!:becky:So very cute!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's the thing, I can't fit it in my car with the dog seats. It folds down, but not completely flat. It only fits in the back set. When we went to the show, we had to take 2 cars to fit all the dogs and supplies! Maybe you could come to my house after the walk? I just need it back by the 20th. That's Scuds next showing!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Laurie, 
I will get it from Linda for you. Yes, I have to leave at 1:00. My neighborhood decided to have a block party the same day. Brady is very popular in the neighborhood, so he will have to come home with me or we will have some angry neighbors. I am glad that you are starting at 10:00 so we will get to spend a few hours with you!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll just have to read from afar and enjoy all of your stories cause my DH has said NO WAY!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh come on!!!! Your neighbors get Brady all the time - he might want to stay and go home with Linda!! or sleep over for a few days!!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> I love the stroller pics. Can these dogs get any more high maintenance?
> 
> I decided to post stroller pictures too, PEER PRESSURE.


OMG! Linda, that is so cute!!!!! I love how they are all sharing the stroller together. Now that is sure to turn heads when you walk down the street!! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You know this is such an unusual thing to me - dogs and strollers. I always thought I would NEVER use something like that, and it is too out there, but you really got me thinking that it might just be a great tool for Lily to be able to go places & not be afraid. I gotta work on DH - I think I will wait to have him see Lily in Linda's on Sunday!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I do not have a picture of the boys in the stroller but after seeing Gucci i will definetly get the camera going and then hopefully learn how to get them on line ..
Gucci is adorable sitting there with her tiara .
I have two little black heads bobbing when we go on our stroll in the desert .. I wish i had children to help with the pushing and to add to the fun.. 
I bought a tiara for Tulip and she lost hers in 5 minutes .

Marin is not big on this stuff tiaras and strollers so we do not do it much here but in the desert people just smile point and laugh . They seem to enjoy the silly side of life a little more down there.. Closer to LA and La la land .. 


Just an FYI 

I just got the boys car seats . I was so tired of hearing rattling crates and then there was poor cosmo he always looked so miserable due to his carsickness . cosmos carsickness was not improving and he was running away every time i tried to put him in the car .
I found a pet store that sells them in sizes . Ahnold got the small and Cosmo got the medium . You attach a harness to their small belt that attaches to the shoulder strap . So far so good . cosmo seems to like it and he is not drooling as much .. I will keep you posted .. I only wish i had found it sooner .
It is a better model than the one i got online ..


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurie,
I agree. I always said that there was NO way I'd ever get a dog stroller. After all, look at those nutty people who treat their dogs like babies. Strollers, COME ON......crazy. Besides, dogs like to walk! Well, I joined the ranks of the nutty people. I'm seeing the up side to having a stroller. There's been many times we've been traveling and we'd like to go somewhere with the girls but they are already pooped from walking or its a crowded area where they could get kicked or tripped over. A stroller would be perfect for those times. Even hubby, who says "no way" is slooowly coming around, especially since he sees how comfy our friend's dog is in hers at play dates and dog shows.

Susan


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree the stroller is a little safe haven for them . Neither dog protested when i put them in it .. Cosmo just went with the flow . I started out just rolling them around in the living room in the house in the desert then we went to the backyard . 
Wehad family visiting the day we put it together - My brother in law thought it was cool and my sister in law thought it was a hoot so my husband did not dare say he thought it was nuts !!
cosmo & Ahnold both like it and they both share it very nicely - just like in your pictures . I always keep them harnessed and tehtered though .
Donna & I met a woman in a petstore who had a maltese in a pink one like Gucci . That little dog was one p-sser clam she almost bit Donna . The woman said oh she is just tired and needs a nap .. Duh !! Then take her home .. The point of this story is be careful when you approach some dogs they are very territorial about their stroller ..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I guess I will see how she does with Linda's on Sunday. I would love to get one big enough for all three to go in.. Has anyone found that they are allowed to take dogs in the strollers to places that they dont normally allow dogs?? I would just love to take my guys to a fair or something, but Lily just will not cooperate. Maybe this will do the trick!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Well I guess I will see how she does with Linda's on Sunday. I would love to get one big enough for all three to go in.. Has anyone found that they are allowed to take dogs in the strollers to places that they dont normally allow dogs?? I would just love to take my guys to a fair or something, but Lily just will not cooperate. Maybe this will do the trick!!


I've taken her to the farmer's market in it. I could probably get away with other places but I haven't tried yet.

I had several police look at Gucci in the stroller and didn't say a word! I was worried because I had forgotten to change her collar to the "city id" one, with proof of her shots, but they just smiled at her.

I think that having them contained in the stroller eases people's mind, its not like they are running on a leash and can run up and bite anyone, ya know?

I bet you'll join the club after you try one out! hehe.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, who are you kidding, they didnt smile at Gucci and not thing about the tags, they were thinking, we better smile at the doggie so the hot blond lady will be smile back!!!!
I probably will join the ranks, but only if DH sees how she does in it. Lets cross our fingers!
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Kara, who are you kidding, they didnt smile at Gucci and not thing about the tags, they were thinking, we better smile at the doggie so the hot blond lady will be smile back!!!!
> I probably will join the ranks, but only if DH sees how she does in it. Lets cross our fingers!
> Laurie


ha ha ha. ound: Nah...I'm a dedicated wallflower to the Gucci princess  Indeed!

Thanks for the compliment though. The cops were probably thinking i should be in a mental ward! bwa ha.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Somehow, I think me and your hubby would agree on this point!! You are a beautiful woman with a cute dog - what a draw!!!!!!!


----------

